# 750-8212 Modbus TCP Kommunikation mit Kinco HMI



## Rödi (27 Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich krieg es einfach nicht hin, dass die betätigten Taster in der Kinco Visu via Modbus TCP in der SPS angezeigt werden.
Das ansteuern der LED funktioniert einwandfrei (sprich ins Kinco HMI schreiben).

Die Variable Schalter ist in der Wago als Eingang deklariert:





Seitens Kinco (GL100E) hab ich den Taster folgendermassen konfiguriert:





Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht kann dir @spstiger helfen.


----------



## Tobsucht (27 Juli 2022)

Hallo Rödi,

die Adresse 32000 gilt nur für den Registerzugriff. Falls die Kinco Visu mit FC5 oder FC15 auf den Datenpunkt zugreift musst Du die Adresse 32768 vorgeben.

Kinco Visu müsste aber auch eine Fehlermeldung (2: illegal data address) vom PFC200 erhalten.

Grüße


----------



## Rödi (27 Juli 2022)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir
Besten Dank für den Input, ich hab mal an spstiger geschrieben.

Hallo Tobsucht
Das Zugreifen seitens Kinco funktioniert (LED leuchtet), nur das schreiben nicht via Taster Visu auf die SPS.
D.h. ich muss in der Kinco SW den Datentyp 3X_Bit und Adresse 32768 einstellen, damit die Variable in der SPS geschrieben wird?

Kinco (Modbus TCP Master):



Wago Controller (Modbus TCP Slave):


----------



## Tobsucht (27 Juli 2022)

Ich kenne den Kinco Client nicht.
Warum hat ein Taster und eine Led eigentlich ein Word als Wert? Ich dachte der Zustand eines Taster und einer Led sind binär.
Daher hatte ich die Vermutung dass es ein Coil Zugriff verwendet wird.

Ich hätte am PFC die Modbus Kommunikation mitgelesen und geprüft welche Adressen und Funktionscodes genutzt werden.
Dann wären einige Unklarheiten beseitigt.

Beim Word w_test_LED beginnen die Startadressen für Registerzugriff und Coilzugriff nämlich bei 0. Bei Eingangsvariablen gibt es einen Offset. Der Registerzugriff startet bei 32000 und der Coilzugriff startet bei 32768.
Daher die Vermutung mit der Coiladresse.

Für mich sind die addr. Type Einstellungen auch nicht klar einem Funktionscode zuzuordnen.

Grüße


----------



## Rödi (28 Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen

Besten Dank an alle. Die Kommunikation funktioniert nun einwandfrei. 
Ich musste den 4x_Bit mit Adresse 32000 seitens Kinco konfigurieren, danach wurde mein Modbusregistereingang 32000 angesprochen.


----------

